
University of Tokyo Biped Robot Can Hit Speeds of 2.6 Mph - Libertatea
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/09/02/university-of-tokyo-biped-robot-can-hit-speeds-of-4-2-kmh/?mod=WSJBlog
======
ck2
Maybe they can use this to fix the creepy "negative knees" of honda's asimo
robot

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42J46bZIH9k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42J46bZIH9k)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6_IQ56hiuQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6_IQ56hiuQ)

By the way, since Asimo can do 9km/h, how is 4km/h the fastest?

~~~
jpatokal
It's doing 4km/h with 14 cm legs. If that scales linearly to human size legs,
say 100 cm, it'll be doing 28 km/h.

For comparison, Usain Bolt can sprint at ~45 km/h for 10 seconds, and pro
marathoners struggle to hit 20 km/h sustained.

~~~
yconst
But it will probably not scale linearly.

------
leo_santagada
4.2 km/h to whom feel confused by imperial units.

------
mistermumble
According to the article, the robot can only run for 10 seconds. Wondering why
that is. Is it that computation errors accumulate so that it is no longer
balanced? Or the robot outpaces the treadmill and external camera in that
time?

------
ekianjo
4.2 km/h but it needs a camera on the side to calculate its movements. So, in
the lab, great. Outside, in the real world, forget it. Boston Dynamics' tech
is way more advanced in that regard.

~~~
funkyy
I dont understand why is it so hard to build a running robot in lab
environment. Show something in real world without tens of cables connected
that can run for at least 1 minute without external computing power.

What they show is not robotic, its mechanic.

